# Altec Lansing 2.1



## ironcross77 (Dec 23, 2004)

Does Altec Lansing 2.1 avs 300b run on inbuilt sound of intel d845glly motherboard or you need a seperate sound card ? then which sound caard should i use ?


----------



## theraven (Dec 23, 2004)

boss speakers will run on any sound card
inbuilt or ext. sound card
no worries


----------



## bhare ka tattoo (Dec 24, 2004)

dont need external sound card


----------

